# How to save shipping when using different companies for hangtags, labels, screenprint



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

What's the best solution to this problem?

Shipping costs can add up when you do the following:

-order shirts, SHIP shirts to label attacher
-attach labels, SHIP shirts to hangtag attacher
-attach hangtags, SHIP shirts to screenprinter
-screenprint, polybag
-SHIP to customer


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Find a silkscreen who does labels and hangtags. They exist.

Short of that, skip the hangtag attacher step. Have either your label people or your silkscreener do it. If they dont have the equipment, buy it for them. Less that $50 or so.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Absoltely do as splathead suggested. You shouldn't have to ship products around that much.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Our labels are put in at the place we buy our shirts from.

We screen print our own shirts, and we place the hang tags on ourselves.

A tagging gun is around $30, and the barbs are about $15/1000. It's very easy to put the hang tags on if you aren't afraid of doing a little work.

We also polybag ourselves. We use a flipfold, and stick the folded shirts in a bag.

Again you save on costs. Save where you can!

Short of printing yourself, I would suggest trying to find a local printer, and someone local to put your labels in. Then doing what you can do yourself.

Before we started getting our labels put in by our shirt wholesaler, we found plenty of people to put labels in through craigslist.

Local person to sew your labels in.
Local screen printer.
Put hang tags on yourself.
Polybag yourself.
You'd save a ton in shipping and labor!


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Our labels are put in at the place we buy our shirts from.
> 
> We screen print our own shirts, and we place the hang tags on ourselves.
> 
> ...


 
Where can I buy a tagging gun and barbs?

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LittleDogy said:


> Where can I buy a tagging gun and barbs?
> 
> Thank you


Boxes, Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Cardboard Boxes - ULINE


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Most local office supply stores have them in stock also.

You won't have to wait, or pay for shipping unless you find a really good deal online. They aren't very expensive.

Here's a link to office depot:

Office Depot - Text Search Refinements


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Unless you are living in the middle of nowhere, just stick to local suppliers and you should be fine.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Rather than put a tag/label in the neck, screenprint it in. You can screenprint it in for possibly as little as .50 per shirt. If you are having the same person screenprint your designs as your neck label, perhaps the cost could be much less, and that would cut out one of the steps in your process. Anyway, go to any of the higher end stores and check out the t-shirts on the market and you will see a large portion of them now screenprint or heat press in the neck label, rather than sew one in.


----------

